# Is this possible? (dvd in, android for chevy cruze 2012)



## Yona (Mar 21, 2014)

Hello, from about two years ago I would like have android in my car but do not want to lose the option to view information about the climate and other settings of the car.


Let me know if I can do this:









With the device what I want, this for example:
Aliexpress.com : Buy 7 inch KitKat Android 4.4 Car DVD player for Chevrolet Cruze 2008 2009 2010 2011 2012 FM BT SD USB speaker+Reverse Camera+Canbus from Reliable dvd mkv player suppliers on Shenzhen Teko Car Electronic Industry Limited | Alibaba Gr

Regards.
(Sorry for my English).


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

If you are going to do it that would be the HU you want ..android 4.4 excellent O S . Just easier ..

You will need to order a new housing for the digital display on top though .

http://jycustomusa.com


----------



## Yona (Mar 21, 2014)

brian v said:


> If you are going to do it that would be the HU you want ..android 4.4 excellent O S . Just easier ..
> 
> You will need to order a new housing for the digital display on top though .
> 
> http://jycustomusa.com


Perfect, thanks for your reply, you know if these website send to Spain?

Regards.


----------



## gfoote (Jul 16, 2017)

Did you end up getting the android unit?


----------

